# Netflix Seinfeld is this the Syndicated Version that is Missing Minutes?



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

I've always watched Seinfeld on local TV reruns, every so often you find an odd cut in the program where it seems some dialogue was lost, OK, these are the syndicated versions, a 23 minute show might turn out to be 21 minutes on TBS or New York 11.

Today Seinfeld had its Netflix debut, I went to an episode, "The Wig Master", in which there is an obvious quick cut during dialogue, but since I'm not fully certain this is a syndicated cut or just an original cut, I can't determine if the Netflix version is showing the originals (the odd dialogue quirk was present in the Netflix version) or the syndicated versions.

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I can’t say for sure, but I happened to be watching a syndicated episode on my local station last week. Season 6, Episode 8, The Mom and Pop Store. 

The scene where George is telling Jerry and Elaine about how he bought the car owned by Jon Voight. There is a line where Elaine mentions how you never see Jon Voight in a car in any of his movies and proceeds to list some of his movies and his “modes of transportation”. In the syndicated episode, they cut off most of that line. 

I just checked that episode on Netflix, and Elaine’s whole line described above is there. So hopefully all the episodes are uncut.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

swyman18 said:


> Well, I can't say for sure, but I happened to be watching a syndicated episode on my local station last week. Season 6, Episode 8, The Mom and Pop Store.
> 
> The scene where George is telling Jerry and Elaine about how he bought the car owned by Jon Voight. There is a line where Elaine mentions how you never see Jon Voight in a car in any of his movies and proceeds to list some of his movies and his "modes of transportation". In the syndicated episode, they cut off most of that line.
> 
> I just checked that episode on Netflix, and Elaine's whole line described above is there. So hopefully all the episodes are uncut.


Just checked it, yes, I never heard her list of movies in that episode before, the problem is that Netflix is showing the episodes in 16:9, the picture is grainy and dark, I'll have to purchase the DVD's if I want the uncut episodes.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

As far as I know all the episodes are uncut. I don't recall there ever being any discussion of cut episodes when Hulu carried it. They were supposedly remastering the episodes in 4K for Netflix, but I haven't checked it out yet myself. The only options if you want the original 4:3 aspect ratio are the DVDs or Google Play Store. It has all of the episodes in HD, but with the 4:3 ratio in almost all the cases. There are a few episodes (typically the clip shows, flashback episodes, etc.) that are only 16:9 in the Google Play set as well though.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> Just checked it, yes, I never heard her list of movies in that episode before, the problem is that Netflix is showing the episodes in 16:9, the picture is grainy and dark, I'll have to purchase the DVD's if I want the uncut episodes.


I think they are uncut. In one early episode where they cut out Jerry's comedy bit in the syndicated version, I saw it on Netflix. With that said, it's terrible looking, I agree. It's supposed to look 4K but it looks like they blew up an SD version of the show and it looks horrible, grainy, dark, and sort of blurry. I'm glad it's not just me then. Compare that to how good it looks on my local CW station in HD or on TBS. I haven't looked at what it looks like on Comedy Central yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

How much of the series was on film where they could remaster? That worked out nicely for some older TV shows that were mastered to film instead of video. Creating HD versions improved the quality. 4K is the next step (especially with HDR). At some point one reaches the limit of the source material.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

James Long said:


> How much of the series was on film where they could remaster? That worked out nicely for some older TV shows that were mastered to film instead of video. Creating HD versions improved the quality. 4K is the next step (especially with HDR). At some point one reaches the limit of the source material.


I don't know but why can't it look as good as it does on New York 11, watching the SD version, PillarBox, infinitely better than Netflix, unwatchable quality to me on Netflix, the Channel 11 version is perfect, there is a scene where Jerry and George are talking in the pseudo Jon Voight car, on Netflix they look supersized, almost like a cartoon version.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I tried watching an episode of Seinfeld several years ago. I guess you would have to start with the very first one as I could not follow much of a plot, if there even is one, in the episode I watched.

Hogan's Heroes, Cheers and Mash were worth rewatching. I didn't watch Lucy either originally or in reruns.


----------

